# World Domination



## SonicNintendo (Jul 23, 2009)

Goes like this:
<Person 1>: Give some random item.
<Person 2>: How this item can take over the world and another item.
<Person 3 and over>: Follow above.

If someone forgets an item, start from 1.
If someone doesn't contribute an answer, continu from their item.

Ill start.

*A Hat.*


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2009)

But a brain-control device in the hat and give it to the leader/president of a country and use their power to take over that country and slowly the entire world.

A lightsaber.


----------



## turbler (Jul 23, 2009)

ummm... killl everyone who stands in my way?
hmmm... a tube of chapstick


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 24, 2009)

Find a leader of some powerful country who hates/is allergic to chapstick and blackmail him/her with it.

A Pikachu-themed Gameboy Advance.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Pokemon has already taken over the world. Too bad.

Scotch tape.


----------



## turbler (Jul 24, 2009)

tape all the world leaders down, and threaten to kill them all unless you gain control of their countries.
a single droplet of pure water


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 24, 2009)

Somehow find a way to make the water multiply into a massive amount of water, enough to cause a natural disaster which would eliminate all world leaders and cause the people of the world to need a new ruler to help them in this time of need.

Salt.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Put salt in every waterway and keep the only source of fresh water for yourself. Easy. :3

INTERNETS


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 24, 2009)

Repeatedly rickroll every world leader until they get so irritated they offer me the rulership of their country to stop.

A pencil.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 24, 2009)

Write a bill that, on one side promotes good and things, and the other side write THAT EVERYONE MUST DIE. After it is passed, the leaders will see their mkistake and make me the ruler.

99 red balloons.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 25, 2009)

Pop them in the faces of all world leaders. Then, take advantage of the precious moments as they are distracted to put some sort of master plan into action.

A can of Spam.


----------



## Lili (Jul 25, 2009)

Keep throwing it at world leaders, saying that you're spamming them, until they give you position for a few minutes and take advantage of it by using it to make a worship <your name here> day.

Scented candles.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, the scent is intoxicating right?
A lampshade.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

Shade the earth from the sun...lol dat'd be kool!!!!

Donald Trump


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 2, 2009)

He buys the Eatrh.

A Suirting Flower


----------



## Flora (Aug 2, 2009)

Use it to squirt a random cat with water and threaten some random country-leader that you'll set it on him if he doesn't give you that country's power.  And if that doesn't work, you can always threaten to electrocute him~

A Wii. (while I'm here, darn you Dragon I actually _have_ a Pikachu themed GBA and you didn't actually come up with a plan to use it in D:)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 2, 2009)

Copy it and give one to all the world leaders. They won't be able to stop, and while they're distracted I can take over the world!

Jesus


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 2, 2009)

steal his powers (Will I go to hell for saying that?)

A burrito


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 2, 2009)

Eat it, then shoot all the world leaders in the face and takeover, thanks to the momentary energy given to you by the food.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 3, 2009)

No item given
A turtles


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 3, 2009)

use the turtle to slowly overpopulate the turtle popluation. then the turtles and humans mate and....lets not go into detail, k?

A Guitar Hero controller


----------



## Flareth (Aug 6, 2009)

Use the Guitar Hero controller to start a GH tourney. While doing the tourney...brainwash them. xD

A mouse.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 7, 2009)

Irradiate it until it mutates into a Godzilla-like supermouse and rampages across the earth destroying all in its path.

The F key from your keyboard.


----------



## brandman (Aug 7, 2009)

Take it out of your keyboard and throw it in the eyes of world leaders while saying F**K YOU! They get irritated and let you take their place.

A ball of lint (can't think of anything can ya?:evil:)


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 7, 2009)

Use it to pay the pixies to do my bidding. (Bill Bailey says lint is pixie money.)

A plate of toast.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 8, 2009)

Feed it to barrack obama, being more food then he has ever eaten in is life so far, he'll grow to ten times his current size, and proceed to eat north korea, russia, iran, and michigan.  

Japanese Army


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, they're stone right? Throw them.
Those stupid power buttons that look like
  |
(   )
on ur PCs


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 9, 2009)

Press the (l) button on the sun and turn it off

This Dead guy I fond on my lawn this mourning


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bring him back as a zombie and show him to the world leaders, threatening to start a full-blown zombie invasion unless they give you control of their countries.


A lava lamp.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 10, 2009)

Show it to god, mesmerizing him so much that ur able to steal his powers, use ur imagination for tha rest


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Aug 10, 2009)

Well as you have stated I don't really need anything to take over the world. Charm, humor, and magical persuasion powers are all I have and all I need. |:3

I drop a piece of paper with a half-note scribbled on it.


----------



## Flareth (Aug 10, 2009)

Use the note to blackmail you.

A cage.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 10, 2009)

Imprison all the world leaders and take their countries with ease.

A bottle of white-out.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Aug 10, 2009)

"Edit" national documents so that they say that I am the official leader. :3

A paper clip.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 10, 2009)

Stab the leaders to death.
Paris Hilton.


----------



## ijy (Aug 10, 2009)

let the world cower in fear 
george bush


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 10, 2009)

Threaten to have him nuke every country unless you're made supreme leader.

A piece of string


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 10, 2009)

Make a trip noose and have some important leader step in it, then demand to take their place while they're hanging upside down and helpless.

A styrofoam ball.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 10, 2009)

Paint it to look like a bomb and threaten the world leaders with it. If that dosen't work, then beat the leaders with it until they give you their powers.

A digital camera


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 12, 2009)

Go back in time, and take all the real old peopole's leader's pictures, and while they're cluelessly blinking, take over the world.
The OCTOMOM!


----------



## Igziglor (Sep 24, 2009)

Demand to eat them with it.


2girls1cup.


----------



## Ven (Sep 24, 2009)

make everyone be disgusted into submission.

a teddy bear


----------



## Igziglor (Sep 24, 2009)

Make them bow to the teddy bear's cuteness.

This song.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 13, 2009)

sing (badly) to the world, and only stop if they give you control of the world.

the little pointer thing on your computer screen.


----------



## Katipunero's Memento (Oct 13, 2009)

Use it to hack in to a strong country's military system...

pie,nothing is bad about pie...


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 13, 2009)

Bribe the leaders of the world with pie.

Donkey Kong!


----------



## Ivy Newton (Oct 14, 2009)

Challenge all the world leaders to a game of Donkey Kong (betting control of their respective countries, of course). Then destroy them with your mad video game skillz.

A french fry.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 14, 2009)

You eat it, become godzilla, and take over the world.

A peaceiece of cake.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 16, 2009)

Make everyone in the world its slaves through the powers of hypnosis!

A paper clip


----------



## Katipunero's Memento (Oct 17, 2009)

Poke it into all the world's leaders eyes

a painting by a three year old


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 17, 2009)

Sell it as abstract/modern/cubism/etc. at an art show, than use the money to bribe world leaders into doing what you want (Behind the Scenes leadership Mwahaha >:3) 

a random piece of paper


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 20, 2009)

Papercut the world leaders


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 20, 2009)

Loco forgot to add an item.  I'll continue.

Goomba.


----------



## Auraflash (Oct 20, 2009)

Throw the Goomba at all the leaders until they die.

A sugar cookie.


----------



## Katipunero's Memento (Oct 24, 2009)

Add too much sugar to it and feed it to a senator,and he will feed it to all the jury and congressmen & women,all of them go nuts cause of the sugar,the politicians advertise it to the world,the world explodes because of the overdose of the sugar...

a feather


----------

